# Caboose trucks



## Bob Small (Jan 3, 2008)

Back around December '06 John McGuyer mentioned that Ozark would be producing 1/29 Barber/Bettendorf roller bearing caboose trucks with leaf springs and working generator.

I can't find them on Ozark's site.
Did they ever make them?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I wrote John about it , here is his answer: 

Yes they did. Just make sure Dave provides the correct axles and wheels as this is a 
critical factor. He sold some to Paul Burch in which he didn't and created a 
real problem.


----------

